# Step-in boots with STRAP Bindings ???



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,

I bought a pair of Step In Burton Ruler boots on eBay but the seller did not mention that it's a step-in boots.
The shoes fit on my size, are a little heavy (2 kg per boot) and a little rigid.

i need to know if it is possible to use them on strap binding?

Thanks in advance you for your answers!


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

Can you put a picture up?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,
Pls find atached the pics
Thanks!



View attachment 2719


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: Yup youll be fine.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As long as they don't have the internal highback you should be ok. I believe that the Burton SI boots were just regular boots with the connection mode on the side of the soles. So you should be ok.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree that you can certainly use those but will also say I am hugely against buying used boots. They have already packed out and molded to the previous owners feet. Plus the fact those were step in are not ideal. also those must be old as hell because I cannot remember the last time Burton did step ins. 

I would make the seller take them back. Sounds like you got screwed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool! Thank you. 
but could u pls tell me how did you find out?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

sorry i posted the previous thread before reading the last two
now i'm confused... the boots are confortable but a little rigid & heavy
& if i ask the seller to take them back, i'll have pay the shipping fees
dont know...


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

If you are on a tight budget keep them. They will work but once you get the money go out and get yourself a good pair of boots. Boots are the most important piece of equipment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

ok thanks
last question:
what are the "pros & cons" of using the step-in boots in this case ? 
? ?
? ?
? ?

(try to put yourself in my shoes

and thanks a lot guys, its such an active forum! very impressing!!!


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think that if you were truly mislead and the seller never stated they were step ins than he should pay all fees and fully refund your money. THat is misrepresentation and you can file a claim or complaint with ebay/paypal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah i think i'll go for a refund 
but i'm still curious to know how/why a step-in boots cause problems?
thanks


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

The biggest issue is the fact they are used boots. If you get a refund try on boots at a shop and then buy them. Can't stress enough the importance of proper fitting boots.

The 2nd problem is that step-in boots are heavier than regular boots, I've never ridden step ins and never will, but when my cousin rented a setup they gave them to her and they were terribly heavy, how someone would want to ride with those cinder blocks on their feet I have no idea.


----------



## fsufanj17 (Jan 25, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> I think that if you were truly mislead and the seller never stated they were step ins than he should pay all fees and fully refund your money. THat is misrepresentation and you can file a claim or complaint with ebay/paypal.


Im not sure if they will have to refund the money, because if the seller labeled and stated that they were just burton snowboarding boots then he didnt mislead but left out information. Review the add and be careful buying stuff off ebay.. They might give you a hard time because they have the "Ask seller a question" tab for prepossess like this


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

i doubt they will fit. i had the SI system and the boots were much larger and beefier than normal boots, esp. the soles. i remember trying to fit a size 9.5 SI boot on a reg. med. sized burton binding to show someone and they were too wide to fit between the sides of the footbed. also, depending on the size of your bindings, you will probably max out your toe and ankle straps to the point where you couldn't rachet them down much if at all(the SI boot has its own ankle strap which you will have to remove). but good luck and post an update.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You should contact eBay and have them process the return and try to get your shipping costs covered. If the seller didn't mention they were step in boots, that is false advertising which I am sure is against eBay's guidelines.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

In the original ebay ad did the seller specify the MODEL of the boot? A quick google would've told ya they were step ins. I dout you will get a refund either way, they ARE burton snowboard boots, and you're really screwed if the ad had the boot model listed. Lesson learned, do some reasearch BEFORE you bid. This is the internet, it's not THAT hard.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

JeffreyCH said:


> In the original ebay ad did the seller specify the MODEL of the boot? A quick google would've told ya they were step ins. I dout you will get a refund either way, they ARE burton snowboard boots, and you're really screwed if the ad had the boot model listed. Lesson learned, do some reasearch BEFORE you bid. This is the internet, it's not THAT hard.


what is interesting is that is evidently is that hard for many. I can't tell you how many forums I see where a simple google search would have avoided 90% of the problems people post on.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

If it doesn't work out I've got a pair of Burton Custom SI (step-in) bindings that I'll gladly part with.


----------

